# Central NY Retriever Club Spring 2014 FT



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Reminder that this Monday, May 12 is the cutoff for entering the Central New York Retriever Club's Spring Field Trial. The trial will begin Friday, May 23 thru Sunday, May 25 in Baldwinsville, NY at Three Rivers Wildlife Management Area. Go to entryexpress.net to enter. Come join us in making this a fun and exciting weekend for our dogs and their handlers.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Qualifying callbacks to land blind: (9 dogs) 1,2,5,7,10,11,14,15,18


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Qualifying callbacks to the water blind: (9 dogs) 1,2,5,7,10,11,14,15,18


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 21, 2012)

Open call backs?


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Qualifying callbacks to the water marks: (9 dogs, again) 1,2,5,7,10,11,14,15,18


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open callbacks to land blind: (50 dogs) 1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,11,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,39,40,41,43,45,46,47,49,50,53,54,58,60,61,62,64,65,66,67,68


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Running open land blind tonight.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open land blind scrapped.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

*Qualifying Placements:*
1st - #7 Wilson O/H-Bill Kennedy
2nd - #1 Tuco O-Bruce Bachert H-Michael Johnson
3rd - #10 Grace O/H-Jane Jackson
4th - #15 Maeve O-Peggy & Brian Knowles H-Michael Johnson
RJ - #18 Tug O-John & Margaret Stouffer H-Rick Roberts
JAMS:
#11 Budd O-David Brannon H-Michael Johnson
#5 Pokey O/H-Carol Lantiegne
#2 Ben O-Audrey & Bruce Coleman H-Rick Millheim

CONGRATULATIONS to all and THANK YOU to our Judges: Vikki Diehl and Todd Clickner.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

*SATURDAY NIGHT TAILGATE *- For those competing, we hope you will join the club members of CNYRC as our guests Saturday (5/24) after the close of the day's events for a tailgate of antipasto and pizza at the Picnic Shelter/Pavilion on the grounds of Three Rivers Wildlife Management Area. So that we may get an accurate count, please let the Marshal at your stake know you are coming by Saturday morning. Just bring a chair and your beverage of choice and join the Club in celebrating the love of our sport and our appreciation of those who have worked so hard to make this Trial happen. Best of luck to all and hope to see you Saturday evening!


----------



## rmarkel (Jul 19, 2005)

Congratulations Bill and Wilson!!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

AMATEURS, please note that the first 10 dogs beginning with Dog #31 will run in order and should report to the Amateur stake in the morning (Sat 5/24). Thank you.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Great job Bill & Wilson. That's blue 2 weekends in a row.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Scott Adams said:


> Great job Bill & Wilson. That's blue 2 weekends in a row.


Congratulations Bill!


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Any news on the Derby....Thanks


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open callbacks to water blind: (30 dogs) 1,2,5,7,11,17,18,19,21,24,25,26,28,29,33,39,41,46, 47,49,50,53,54,58,60,61,64,65,66,68


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur callbacks to Land Blind: (23 dogs) 3,4,6,8,10,12,13,14,16,18,19,20,21,22,26,27,29,30,34,35,36,37,38. Starting with dog 12.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Derby callbacks to Third Series: (8 dogs) 3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

*Derby Placements:*
1st - #9 Gamble O/H Mimi Kearney
2nd - #8 KC O/H Elaine Van Briggle
3rd - #11 Genie O-Leo Plourde H-Pete Plourde
4th - #3 Zoe O/H Lee Nelson
RJ - #10 Veto O-Rick Roberts H-Patti Roberts
JAMS:
#4 Zone O/H Mimi Kearney
#5 George O-Erik Guggenheim H-Mike Johnson
#7 Dave O-Dave Brannon & Mike Johnson H-Mike Johnson

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL! Thanks again to Vikki Diehl and Todd Clickner for judging the Derby and the Qualifying.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open callbacks to water marks: (16 Dogs) 1,2,7,11,19,21,24,26,29,33,41,49,53,65,66,68. Water marks on Sun at same pond starting with dog #11 at 8:00.


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats to Elaine and KC on 2nd place in derby!! Way to go!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur callbacks to water blind: (20 dogs) 3,4,8,10,12,13,14,16,18,19,21,22,27,29,30,34,35,36,37,38. Dog #8 starts at 8:00. Look for signs.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

CORRECTION TO OPEN CALLBACKS to final series: Number 64 is also back.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

*Open Placements

*1st - #64 Libby O/H John Russell
2nd - #2 Pink O-Mike Ballezzi H-Al Arthur
3rd - #29 Bella O-Mark Menzies H-Alan Pleasant
4th - #33 Tonka O-Jerry & Deb Wilks H-Alan Pleasant
RJ - #41 Bullet O-Marion Stroud-Swingle H-Alan Pleasant
JAMS:
#11 Spike O-Marion Stroud-Swingle H-Alan Pleasant
#21 Tex O-Kate Simonds H-Al Arthur
#26 Trooper O-John Stouffer H-Rick Roberts
#53 Cash O-Alvin Hatcher H-Alan Pleasant
#65 Lucy O-David Witt H-Al Arthur
#66 Cane O-John Thomas & Bobby Davidson H-Alan Pleasant
#68 Stoney O-Mike Crow H-Al Arthur

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL! Thank you to our judges, Carl Cada and George Wamsley.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur callbacks to final series: (12 dogs) 4,10,12,13,14,16,21,22,29,35,36,38. Best of luck to all!


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Debbie, GREAT job of keeping us up to date. Thanks.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Deb


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

*Amateur Placements:

*1st - #16 Bullet O/H Geoff Buckius
2nd - #14 Slick O-Lisa Kane & Grace Mondrosch H-Grace Mondrosch
3rd - #36 Libby O-Martha & John Russell H-John Russell
4th - #21 Sweetie O/H Walt Gedney
RJ - #12 Gator O-Dottie & Joe Wattleworth H-Joe Wattleworth
JAMS:
#10 Gizmo O-Bruce & Betty Hall H-Bruce Hall
#13 Tubb O-Martha & John Russell H-Martha Russell
#22 Spirit O/H Art Alexander
#29 Hawk O-Jerry & Deb Wilks H-Jerry Wilks
#35 Bones O/H Kate Simonds
#38 Eider O/H Anne Marshall

CONGRATULATIONS! Thank you to our judges for their contribution of their time and expertise -- Sally Koepke and Malcolm Haith.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

You're welcome, George. My pleasure.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

You're welcome, Mary Lynn. My pleasure.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

A big congratulations to Dottie and Gator for their reserve jam. We are very proud of both of you.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Beverly Burns said:


> A big congratulations to Dottie and Gator for their reserve jam. We are very proud of both of you.


Congratulations!  

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

labmommadeb said:


> *Amateur Placements:
> 
> *1st - #16 Bullet O/H Geoff Buckius
> 2nd - #14 Slick O-Lisa Kane & Grace Mondrosch H-Grace Mondrosch
> ...


Congratulations to All! ..... well done, Walt and Sweetie!

Judy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Dottie and Gator!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Way to go Walt!!


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for sharing!
Always appreciated!


----------

